# VB6 - String prüfen



## zed (18. September 2001)

wie kann ich eine variable daraufhin prüfen, ob sie ein string ist oder nicht? thx


----------



## Wolfman (19. September 2001)

Wie meinst du das ?? genauer erklären du kannst schauen ob die eingabe ein zahl ist ich glaub mit IsNumeric(Eingabe.text) also wenn sie keine zahl ist dann bestimmt ein string aber ich weiss nicht wie du was prüfen willst

mfg wolfman


----------



## zed (20. September 2001)

also ich möchte wissen, ob in ein textfeld eine zahl eingegeben wurde, wenn nicht soll eine fehlermeldung kommen, klar?


----------



## Quentin (20. September 2001)

if Isnumeric(variable) = false then
  msgbox "fehler"
end if

hope that helps


----------

